# Barked Himself to Death



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I came across this article and thought how bizarre and sad. The dog must have been quite distressed to bark that long. Poor guy.

NYC Dog Barks Himself To Death | The Dog Files


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

How sad! I have enough friends and family that hopefully I'll never have to board Sasha, but this story makes me even more adamant that I will keep her with people I trust or I won't go anywhere she can't go.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I would sue the PANTS off that vet.....


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I hope they do make them go to court and defend themselves over this. One would hope your dog would be safe leaving it at a vet's.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

selzer said:


> I hope they do make them go to court and defend themselves over this. One would hope your dog would be safe leaving it at a vet's.


I know someone who had a foster dog at the vet and the dog got away at the vet's office. I don't think she was ever found


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

That is jut horrific. That poor dog. I would be devastated.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Even when you think you've done your very best, bad things happen. What a shame.


----------



## ZeusersPuppy (Jun 29, 2011)

NewbieShepherdGirl said:


> How sad! I have enough friends and family that hopefully I'll never have to board Sasha, but this story makes me even more adamant that I will keep her with people I trust or I won't go anywhere she can't go.


you said it right there....i always fear having my beloved boarded. Those working there may not be the animal lover as we are. They COULD be just there to make the money and go home. couldn't care less. You NEVER know what you could be getting yourself into.


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

I was gonna say, that sounded outside the realm of possibility.

Sounds like the real crime here is the vet ignoring a distressed dog and then covering up the real cause of death.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Draugr said:


> I was gonna say, that sounded outside the realm of possibility.
> 
> Sounds like the real crime here is the vet ignoring a distressed dog and then covering up the real cause of death.


 I have to wonder as well. Boarding is very stressful for some dogs and stress related barking is not that uncommon in a kennel. However, I've never heard of a dog barking so much they died - usually they just become hoarse.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

ZeusersPuppy said:


> you said it right there....i always fear having my beloved boarded. Those working there may not be the animal lover as we are. They COULD be just there to make the money and go home. couldn't care less. You NEVER know what you could be getting yourself into.


Very true.. 
The woman who owned the GSD Courage worked at a vet clinic


----------



## STORMCHASER98 (Aug 9, 2011)

Wow, didnt think that was possible! Its like a human talking, maybe even singing, to death. Poor dog, when my GSDs bark, it actually means they either ran out of food, or theres a stranger by the yard he doesnt like, and he does this only with people I dont know. He chased off a potential robber already trying to get after Shinook (my puppy). Of course I give Charlie treats for being a great guard dog. I love my furbabies so much!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

When in Philly, my ex and I lived at a clinic which boarded as well. There was one terrified Siamese cat who hid under his newspapers...I would take him into a quiet room and try to get him to eat every night....he was just plain terrifed....he would not eat or drink..yet the day techs always marked his records that he had eaten etc....I told the head tech/kennel manager about this several times and was told he was fine....we left for a few days and came back and the cat had died. I was livid and heartsick over it.

Lee


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Draugr said:


> I was gonna say, that sounded outside the realm of possibility.


For a breed of dog that already has all sorts of breathing and respiratory problems due to their "design", not outside the realm of possibility at all. Many airlines won't even ship brachycephalic breeds and some kennels won't board them due to these issues and the risk of something happening when the dog is distressed, in an enclosed space, etc...


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

wolfstraum said:


> When in Philly, my ex and I lived at a clinic which boarded as well. There was one terrified Siamese cat who hid under his newspapers...I would take him into a quiet room and try to get him to eat every night....he was just plain terrifed....he would not eat or drink..yet the day techs always marked his records that he had eaten etc....I told the head tech/kennel manager about this several times and was told he was fine....we left for a few days and came back and the cat had died. I was livid and heartsick over it.
> 
> Lee


 
Wow, that is so sad, Siamese cats more than any other breed of cat freak out when taken from their homes, I never board my cats for this reason.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

I was going to say what Chris Wild said. This breed of dog has huge issues with breathing in everyday normal life, being in a kennel situation and barking and barking could cause the dog it die. These poor dogs can get heat stroke walking outside in a hot day.
Sounds like a very imcompetent vet/kennel situation. Makes you wonder if the dog was in an air conditioned area, even in early spring a kennel can get so very stuffy with alot of dogs in it.


----------

